# Xml-rpc gwt



## Rahmspinat (30. Sep 2010)

Hej Leute,

Ich greife über mein Javaprogramm(ohne GWT) auf die xmlrpc.php von Wordpress zu. Ergebnis: funktioniert

Ich greife über mein Javaprogramm(mit GWT) auf die xmlrpc.php von Wordpress zu. Ergebnis: funktioniert nicht mit allen Browsern (Problem ist identifiziert und soll durch den nächsten schritt behoben werden)

Ich greife über mein javaprogramm(ohne GWT) auf einen mit XML-RPC-Apache programmierten Server zu und dieser greift auf die xmlrpc.php von Wordpress zu. Ergebnis funtioniert

Allerdings kann ich über mein javaprogramm(mit GWT) nicht auf die gleiche weise auf den programmierten Server zugreifen, der dann auf die xmlrpc.php von Wordpress zugreift.

Wenn ich mit meiner Anwendung(GWT) den unten genannten Quellcode ausführe bekomme ich folgende Meldung
No method matching arguments: java.lang.String, java.lang.String
Obwohl das 2. Argument ein Object[] sein müsste.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Eine Idee? Braucht ihr mehr Infos?

Hier der Code, wie ich auf den Server zugreife:

```
XmlRpcClient client = new XmlRpcClient("http://127.0.0.1:8080/XMLRPC-Proxy/xmlrpc"); //mein Server
		  String methodName = "mt.getRecentPostTitles";
		     Object[] parameter = {1, "name", "pw", 10};
		     Object[] anfrage = {methodName, parameter};

		  client.execute("Calculator.getWordpressData", anfrage, new AsyncCallback<Object>() {

			public void onFailure(Throwable caught) {

                                 String failedMsg = caught.getMessage();

                                 Window.alert(failedMsg);

			}

			public void onSuccess(Object result) {

                            Window.alert("Ergebnis: "  + result.toString());

			}

		  });
```


----------



## Rahmspinat (4. Okt 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee?

Ist die Frage zu speziell? Braucht ihr weitere Infos?


----------



## Rahmspinat (4. Okt 2010)

Ich hab auch mal probiert, die Daten des Objects in einen String zu packen, um diesen dann nach der übersendung zu einem Object[] zusammen zu bauen.

Funktioniert leider auch nicht, da der String, wenn er übersendet wurde, keinen Inhalt besitzt. Einfach nur eine leere Zeichenkette


----------

